# Anterior Placenta



## crazykittymomma (Mar 3, 2009)

My midwife told me today (13 weeks 6 days) that my placenta is anterior, she wasn't concerned at all but I'm wondering what everyone else's experiences with anterior placenta have been. This is my second pregnancy and I will going for a HBAC. So far I've been feeling the baby just fine, so either I have a spazz or a football player in there. lol

I'd love any tips or tricks you have on keeping baby from becoming posterior.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

My placenta is anterior also, and also planning on a VBAC (hospital though). both the OB and my doula (who is a midwife in training also) have no concerns about it.

As far getting baby to be other than posterior, the website www.spinningbabies.com is usually the most frequently recommended for advice on getting babies into optimal birth position.

Hope some of that helps!

Oh, and I am feeling this LO fine also, at the moment! funny thing is, I didn't feel her much until the anatomy scan at 20 weeks, and ever since, it is rare for me not to feel her movements. - I felt her before the scan, just not nearly as often or as strongly.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

This is my third baby, and third anterior placenta! I feel the baby just fine as well, it usually just takes way longer for DH to be able to feel the movement from the outside. That's okay with me, I get territorial with my babies anyway, I don't mind the "just us two" thing







.


----------



## cinderella08 (Feb 27, 2009)

Anterior placentas are typically no big deal, nothing to worry about!

There are two common "issues" with anterior placentas.

1. You may not feel baby movement as much or at all! This isn't an issue in and of itself of course, but can cause problems later when you are trying to do kick counts and not feeling much. Most of the time, once baby is a good size, you'll feel those sweet kicks no matter where the placenta is.

2. A common analogy/rule to midwives is anterior placenta = posterior baby. I've seen this true more times than not, it's just something about the positioning of the placenta in an anterior state that makes babies want to be posterior! The best solution to this is doing exercises and positioning to keep optimal fetal positioning throughout pregnancy and especially during labor. spinningbabies.com is an excellent resource!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine is anterior, on the right side of my tummy. As far as we can tell the baby hasn't been posterior at all this pregnancy - he was ROA for awhile, then LOA for several weeks, then flipped transverse (rotter) at 37 weeks and spent a few days flopping around all over the place, and now he seems to be LOA again! I guess with the placenta being on the right side and him lying more on the left, it doesn't get in the way?

I've never had trouble feeling kicks either. I did find, when he was flipping around, that it was harder to feel where limbs or whatever were hanging out on the placenta side; but I'm pretty rubbish at palpation/belly mapping anyway.

And yep, spinningbabies is a great resource to prevent a posterior baby!


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

My placenta was anterior last time. I am not sure about this time since I don't see the OB for a couple weeks. Nobody was concerned about the anterior placenta, though. My daughter was posterior and large, and I got talked into a c-section. Having an anterior placenta doesn't mean that there will be any complications, though. I was also able to feel every little kick and punch.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

DS had an anterior placenta. it did muffle his movements, which I didn't feel until about 15 weeks (as compared to 8 weeks with DD, I feel movement early), and after I was able to feel him, I could always tell when I was feeling through the placenta as it wasn't as strong.

he did hang out posterior for a while. I was seeing a chiro for my back, and she did some webster on me, and I spent a lot of time rocking on my hands and knees, and that got him to rotate.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

don't know if it true all the time or not, but babes seem to like to face the placenta (mine do anyway), perhaps that is why anterior placenta sometimes = posterior baby?


----------



## mad4mady (Dec 29, 2006)

It is nothing you should worry about! I have an anterior placenta with this pregnancy. Early on it was harder to feel movements but, once she got bigger I felt her just fine. She was breech until i was 36 weeks along. Now at 38weeks she has flipped down. I have heard that anterior placenta can make it so the back of their head is against your back which can make you have back labor...I am hoping this isn't the case  I won't even think about it!


----------



## mom-to-milo (May 26, 2011)

An anterior placenta in a woman with a previous c-section is something to be mindful, but not fearful, of. The placenta burrows into the endometrial lining when it implants, and if it is attached over the scar, it is slightly more likely to burrow through the scar, causing placenta accretta. It incidence of accrettas has increased astronomically over the past decade or so, as the c/s rate as increased  Yet another reason to avoid that primary c/s.

For this pregnancy, an ultrasound near in the third trimester may be recommended to look for signs of an accretta. A known accretta significantly increases the rate of PPH, and cesarean hyesterectomies.

Additionally, if a repeat c-section is recommended for whatever reason, the surgical team would need to cut *through* the placenta to get to the baby. This increases risks for baby and you.

Certainly, telling a woman that "it's nothing to worry about" is not speaking from a place of knowledge about these important issues. Decreased fetal movement and a posterior presentation are more common, but certainly not more dangerous, things to be aware of.


----------



## crazykittymomma (Mar 3, 2009)

Holy crap, now I'm paranoid.


----------



## crazykittymomma (Mar 3, 2009)

Also, I think my midwife telling me not to worry about it is b/c there's nothing to do about it right now, so freaking me out (which is pretty easy to do) is not the best thing.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:


> Additionally, if a repeat c-section is recommended for whatever reason, the surgical team would need to cut *through* the placenta to get to the baby. This increases risks for baby and you.


Really? If they knew where it was, couldn't they just cut around it - below or above or at a different angle or whatever? I've heard of cases where the surgeon has cut the bikini-line incision to get through the skin, muscles etc, but used a vertical incision on the actual uterus. Wouldn't something like that be an option?


----------



## crazykittymomma (Mar 3, 2009)

*hyperventilates*


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

If your midwife is not concerned, I'd take that as a good sign. The risk of placenta acretta is still pretty low, even with a one previous c-section. I'd recommend finding a good chiropractor. Keeping your pelvis in alignment can help the baby to settle into the right position. It also helps with the back pain that comes with being pregnant.


----------



## Snugglebugmom (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mom-to-milo*
> 
> Certainly, telling a woman that "it's nothing to worry about" is not speaking from a place of knowledge about these important issues.


It seems kinder to me than giving an already nervous mom-to-be more things to worry about. That doesn't seem very helpful at all, especially since the professional in her case, her midwife, is not concerned at all. Just my two cents, of course.


----------



## Katie8681 (Dec 29, 2010)

A conversation about the risks of a prior c/s really should include placental implantation problems like placenta acreta. A midwife can talk about these things in a way that does not terrorize a mom, and talk about "absolute" vs. "relative" risk, but not knowing about a complication can't prevent it from happening.

OP, on a personal note- I have an anterior placenta and since 19-20 weeks, I have been feeling TONS of movement. I feel small parts in front a lot, too, so I'm thinking LO is posterior. Hopefully that changes in the next few weeks


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

chances are very high that everything is fine! I know that placenta problems (like previa, accreta) were one of my biggest fears during my first vbac pregnancy (that is, before an ultrasound determined everything was fine) because its one of those things that you just can't control, prevent, or do anything about once it happens! But remember, relative to the entire size of your uterus, your scar is teeny tiny  "anterior" represents HALF of your uterus! It just happens to be the half that is shared with that itty bitty scar. I know its hard not to be stressed out about the possibility of accreta (and in your shoes, I'm sure I'd be plenty stressed!) Now this is coming from a complete "lay person" guess, not from anything I've read from anywhere official, but if your midwife was able to detect your placenta location on a 13w6d uterus, I imagine it would have needed to be high up enough on that uterus for her to be able to hear placenta sound with the doppler? Right now, your uterine scar is super low, below your pubic bone. Your scar won't rise up to the point of being above your pubic bone until you've got a full term baby in there stretching it out. So from that, I'd think a high up placenta would be more likely? And even if it WERE on your scar, there's still a good chance that it implanted perfectly with no accreta. Odds are on your side!


----------



## mom-to-milo (May 26, 2011)

I've SEEN it. Not often, but enough. If you are coming here to simply have your back patted about how "everything is fine...trust birth...birth is pertfect," you came to the right place. If, however, you come to hear a genuine discussion of the clinical assessment of yours (or anyones) particular situation, I promise you that I will provide a valid answer to your questions.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

An anterior placanta is not a pathological diagnosis. It is perfectly reasonable to remain positive unless/until ultrasound confirms a placenta covering the scar. If that were confirmed, there would be different responses here.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

While there is nothing to worry about right now, it does not now mean one should not me mindful of the future possible issues. It does not mean one is freaking out but it means that one is a realist.


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

While there is nothing to worry about right now, it does not now mean one should not me mindful of the future possible issues. It does not mean one is freaking out but it means that one is a realist.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

Right.. and accreta was mentioned upthread. As the most recent poster (with a very positive post) it felt a bit like it was directed at me (even if it was more general, since mom-to-milo did not quote anyone) so sure, I felt a tad defensive, even if it was needlessly. So how I stand is basically: OP has anterior placenta. Risk of accreta is increased. OP has been informed of said risk. That is good. She indicated being stressed out by her situation. the precise location of the placenta cannot be determined without an ultrasound, and OP presumably won't get one before 20 weeks, and being consumed with worry over something that is unknown (and still relatively rare) would be an unpleasant way to spend the next several weeks. So I don't feel bad about "patting her on the back" and posting something upbeat and hopeful! I'm far from an expert on accreta and don't have anything to add to the thread specifically related to that. But I don't see the harm in posting encouragement.


----------



## crazykittymomma (Mar 3, 2009)

Why in the world would I come to the internet for a diagnosis? I just wanted personal stories of women who had experienced it themselves and ideas on how to help baby get into a good position. I just had an ultrasound done and the placenta is plenty far up away from my scar. In the future though, I've learned if I truly want to stay positive, I'll have to post somewhere like Birth Without Fear.


----------



## Mommyofalmost6 (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had two babies with anterior placentas. Both lead me to posterior babies with me laboring on hands and knees. Both were birth with no drugs naturally. My first one was delivered on my side, and my second was delivered standing up leaning on the bed  It is very much a variation of normal and you can have a beautiful birth mama.

I wanted to add that with the first I never felt him kick around much. With the second I felt him more but not as much as my other babies.


----------



## babynicholstobe (Feb 10, 2011)

I, too, have an anterior placenta and though I felt a very faint every once in a while (maybe once every three or four days) movement when I was about 16 weeks or so, I am just now, at 27 1/2 weeks feeling things on the daily. I don't feel her constantly, but I feel every once in awhile, especially around mid-morning and late at night. My Dr told me early on to not feel discouraged if I wasn't feeling her a lot, because all babies are different, and even though I couldn't feel her for quite a long time, every time we have seen her on the ultrasound she has been moving up a storm. She has some extra padding to kick against, that's all!


----------



## Danana (Jan 28, 2011)

I was about to say. If your midwife is not worried, then the placenta is probably up far enough that is not going to be anywhere near your scar. Your incision is REALLY low down. I have an anterior placenta, as well and am planning a VBAC in October. The doctor is not concerned, neither is my doula (she is also a midwife) as it is not low lying. Hope that helps!  Yeah, I need to stop researching things too, I'm freaking myself out. DS was posterior and ended in a c-section. I'm 31 weeks now and this little girl is breech. I've been doing everything I can think of to get her to turn, but regardless, it will be okay, as long as she and I are healthy.


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykittymomma*
> 
> Why in the world would I come to the internet for a diagnosis? I just wanted personal stories of women who had experienced it themselves and ideas on how to help baby get into a good position. I just had an ultrasound done and the placenta is plenty far up away from my scar. In the future though, I've learned if I truly want to stay positive, I'll have to post somewhere like Birth Without Fear.


I don't know a thing about the scar issue, but I had an anterior placenta with DD, and have one again with this baby. My midwife suggested that I not spend a lot of time in reclining positions, to choose forward leaning positions. I tried to spend some time on hands and knees toward the end. I'd kneel behind the yoga ball and prop my arms chin on it to watch TV. I actually did a good, thorough job washing the kitchen floor. Imagine the baby chilling out in a little hammock... that's what your stomach & the placenta become when you're in a forward leaning position. If the baby is in the habit of going into that position, it's more likely to wriggle into it while you're in labour. At least it's something to try... anyway, I didn't have back labour.


----------



## Mommel (Apr 16, 2010)

This is interesting info... just curious as to where you obtained your professional degree in obstectrics... given that you are providing promises of "valid answers" regarding "clinical assessments of [someone's] particular situation"... ? Care to share your qualifications? Or perhaps a credible link to a source on the web that might confirm your assertions? I find it difficult to see what you are saying as anything other than scare tactics without some sort of credible evidence to back up what you are saying here... especially given that this woman's care provider has not indicated any concerns. I'm all for hearing all the facts (in fact, I LOVE research), but just because some random poster on the web (especially one with only 7 MDC posts who is obviously not a long time member of the MDC community) says it's a fact doesn't mean it's so...

I believe the rest of the posters are just sharing their personal and anecdotal experience with their own pregnancies, which is what the OP asked for... yes?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mom-to-milo*
> 
> I've SEEN it. Not often, but enough. If you are coming here to simply have your back patted about how "everything is fine...trust birth...birth is pertfect," you came to the right place. If, however, you come to hear a genuine discussion of the clinical assessment of yours (or anyones) particular situation, I promise you that I will provide a valid answer to your questions.


----------



## Mommel (Apr 16, 2010)

Also... my placenta is anterior too... spinning babies worked great and now at 8.5 mos pregnant, my babe is LOA. No sweat!


----------



## Mamallama08 (Jun 23, 2008)

The placenta migrates a lot during pregnancy. An anterior placenta may move entirely posterior by delivery. Our placenta (mine and baby's) is anterior, and i was not even told this until i asked. There is no significant concern about this. Your midwife's attitude about it is correct, that it's not a big deal. When it's time for baby to come they will know where it is and make adjustments if need be. The "increased risks" during c/s are minescule provided the surgeon is aware of the location of the placent (he/she always is). Please don't hyperventilate over this.


----------



## violetflapjack (Feb 6, 2009)

I had an anterior placenta with my first. He wasn't posterior during pregnancy at any of my MW appointments. I did do almost all of my laboring on my hands and knees (for 12 plus hours). I think this might have been my body's instinctive kind of way to help him rotate and descend in the most favorable positions. I didn't have any back pain or anything in labor so I think it must have helped. i know that my midwives started telling me that the placenta was anterior at about 17 weeks, maybe 16 weeks. but all things considered it wasn't a problem and I didn't really do anything special to share.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

I had an anterior placenta with my second, and I felt movement with her at about the same time I did with my first, which was around 14-15 weeks. I think with my first it was 14 and my second it was 15. Also, she (the one who did have an anterior placenta) was not posterior, even though my first, who did not have an anterior placenta, was posterior. So I have no idea how if that anterior placenta = posterior baby thing is true enough to really be a general thing, but I wouldn't personally worry about it. It seems random to me.


----------

